# Deep Creek Locks Park?



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

So i have heard rumors of fish here. I was able to try this afternoon and I caught 1 Flier. I was told that they are bass, perch (white and yellow) and crappie. Could someone let me know if there is anything out there and where I should fish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw a decent mess of yellow and white perch landed on a guy's stringer as I was leaving on Sunday. I was told yellow perch is the typical catch in that canal. I was targeting stripers in the kayak, but skunked. I do see a lot of potential of that area in the warmer months. The water is still mixed. Of "freshwater" species, yellow and white perch are more tolerant of salt than crappie. At some point that canal probably becomes mostly freshwater.


----------

